# Old School Revolver Suggestions?



## NJMac (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking for suggestions on revolver models that have some historical interest yet are still functional and would be ok to shoot from time to time, maybe $1,000 or so or less. I'm open to modern era reproductions, or more recently manufactured used models. I have a S&W 686, so 38 or 357 would be great. I looked at Colt SAA, but they seem pricey for what I'm looking for, so was thinking perhaps a Colt Python?

Thanks for the input.

NJMac


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

If you want a .357, you might want to consider a S&W Model 27-2; an original from the 70’s or the newer version available now. If you like .45, consider a 25-2 in .45 ACP or a 25-5 in .45 Colt. The Python is certainly good also. I like stainless, so my stainless revos get more work than my older blued guns. If you want a .22 revo, an older Model 17 (6”) or 18 (4”) may be the way to go, or you could go with the more current 617 if you like stainless like I do.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'd certainly reccommend you lok for a Colt Officers Model Match, Officers Model Target, or Officers Model Special. These were all made in .38 Special and .22 LR, maybe a few in .32 S&W Long. These were the fore runners of the Python, and were made on Colt's .41 frame. They are a delight to shoot, and seem to be reasonably priced. The Match was the last of the line, has the best sights and stocks. Also, the smaller Police Positive Special is a fun gun to knock around with, also in .38 Special.

Further, any of the pre-war Smiths, though these seem to be harder to find and pricier. An old .38-44 Heavy Duty or .38-44 Outdoorsman, plus any of the older K-Frame guns

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And............

For a real blast, find an old top-break in .38 S&W caliber. These were made by Marlin and sold under many names. They require a little tuning up usually, and as kids, we learned how to have the lugs welded up (usually for free) at any local welding shop and then we filed the lugs down as required. These guns had a habit of blowing open with each shot as obtained, so such remedies were necessary. But, heck, we were kids and didn't mind the required fix. These guns were cheap, easy to repair, and I sure learned a lot from such experiences.

Bob Wright


----------



## NJMac (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies, definitely gives me some good options to look into!


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you like S&W I would reccomend the model 10 .38 with. 4" bull barrel or a model 19 .357/38 I've owned both in 4" barrels and the model 10 was rediculously accurate. Many moons ago it was the military and police issue, so it retains a little vintage quality S well as accuracy and reliability. 

Just me...I liked both of mine.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Smith & Wesson M&P,,,*

Originally sold in 1898,,,
It's now known as the Model 10.

K-frame in .38 Special,,,
I believe it's 104 years of continuous production (in many calibers and versions) give it some historical value.

I constantly call it America's Handgun.

I work at a university and am often taking young men and women to the range,,,
In most cases they want to shoot modern hi-cap semi-auto pistols,,,
I allow that for fun but when it gets to serious training,,,
I always start them out with a S&W Model 10.

I encourage them to buy a used one for themselves,,,
There are plenty of sources for them and they go for cheap,,,
I tell them this gun will last forever and will take care of any problems.

If they want to buy a Wonder-Nine or any other new gun later on,,,
The Model 10 will still serve them well as a bedroom gun,,,
Or just a second gun for when they teach their friends.

Right now budsgunshop.com has used police trade-ins of this model for $269.00,,,
Heck my friend at that price buy a pair and box em like dueling pistols.

It's certainly not the most glamorous handgun out there,,,
But in the hands of our police forces and honest American citizens,,,
It's been very effective for a long long time at putting bad guys 6 feet underground.

That's good historical significance right there.

Aarond

.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to agree with the S&W Model 10. I just picked up a 1966 model. It is in amazing condition with very little wearing of the bluing from the holster. The grips are original and in GREAT shape. It locks up nice and tight. I checked out the bore and everything looks good. Best part of all was I located it at the LGS so was able to check it out before buying. Cost: $306 OTD.
A pretty fair price if you ask me!


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

> If you like S&W I would reccomend the model 10 .38 with. 4" bull barrel


I have a 4" Ruger Police Service Six, and I compared it to a picture of a 4" S&W Model 10 with Bull Barrel. It looks like the only big differences are the longer cylinder for the .357 chamber, and the ejector shroud. The two guns are very similar. Just another option that was widely used by law enforcement, and for the price range you mention, you could buy 2 or 3 of them to keep as a set. You could pass one down to each of your kids, if you have any.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Another Smith Model 10 fan here. If you want something with more of an old-school look to it, get a Model 10-5 with the "pencil" barrel (I understand it is also called the "standard" barrel). Mine has factory S&W stocks and a Tyler T-Grip, but it shoots fine with or without the T. A Model 10 of that vintage won't cotton to a steady diet of +P ammo if you shoot a lot, but I practice with standard pressure loads and keep it loaded with +P LSWCHP for home defense.

It will look like the guns the cops and most of the bad guys carried in movies of the '40's and '50's. But it'll also balance and shoot beautifully.


----------



## TomcatPC (Jun 18, 2014)

And another person to chime in on the S&W M&P/Model 10 Revolver. My very first handgun was a 1966/1967-ish Model 10-5 and I do not regret it all. If I could change one thing...I'd love to find an early M&P, pre-War era...but I'm sure I'll find one down the road. Another revolver to consider might be the Colt Police Positive, Police Positive Special and/or Colt Army Special/Official Police. I just bought a 1910 Colt Police Positive in .32 Colt New Police Calibre and I'm really looking forward to firing it.
Mark


----------

